# Το σπιτικό φαγητό



## nickel (Jul 25, 2012)

Η ΔΗΜΑΡ με ανακοίνωσή της ζητά από την ΕΟΕ την ανάκληση της αθλήτριας Βούλας Παπαχρήστου από τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του Λονδίνου (λόγω του απαράδεκτου ρατσιστικού σχολίου που δημοσίευσε στο twitter).

Ρατσιστικό χιούμορ και «αστειάκια» που αφορούν ανθρώπινες ζωές δεν είναι ανεχτά από την ελληνική κοινωνία, δεν μπορούν να ευδοκιμούν στον ελληνικό αθλητισμό. Η Ελληνική Ολυμπιακή Επιτροπή το λιγότερο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να ανακαλέσει τώρα την κυρία Βούλα Παπαχρήστου από τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Βλέποντας από την τηλεόραση τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες ας κάνει όσα άθλια «αστεία» θέλει στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Σίγουρα, όμως, δεν μπορεί να εκπροσωπεί την Ελλάδα στο Λονδίνο.

+1


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2012)

...
Και όμως, της στοίχισε το όνειρο! Ο λόγος για την Βούλα Παπαχρήστου, η οποία εξαιτίας της... ατυχούς επιλογής της να αναρτήσει ένα ρατσιστικό σχόλιο στον προσωπικό λογαριασμό της στο twitter, αποκλείστηκε από τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, έπειτα από επίσημη ανακοίνωση της ΕΟΕ.

Συγκεκριμένα, η αθλήτρια έγραψε ότι «με τόσους Αφρικανούς στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον τα κουνούπια του Δυτικού Νείλου θα τρώνε σπιτικό φαγητό», κάτι που στη συνέχεια δήλωσε ότι δεν εννοούσε, αλλά όπως φάνηκε ήταν αργά.

Αναλυτικά η ανακοίνωση της ΕΟΕ:
«Με απόφαση του αρχηγείου της ελληνικής αποστολής στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του Λονδίνου, τίθεται εκτός Ολυμπιακής Ομάδος η αθλήτρια στίβου του άλματος τριπλούν Παρασκευή Παπαχρήστου για δηλώσεις της που αντίκεινται στις αξίες και τα ιδεώδη του Ολυμπισμού. Η αθλήτρια δεν βρίσκεται στο Λονδίνο καθώς αναμενόταν λίγο πριν την έναρξη των αγωνισμάτων στίβου».
[...]

+1000.
Επειδή υπάρχουν και ντόπια κουνούπια - που ως γνωστόν τρέφονται μόνο από καθαρόαιμους Ελληναράδες - κρίμα δεν είναι να τους στερήσουμε το σπιτικό φαγητό και μάλιστα τέτοια εποχή; Ας κάτσει σπίτι της, να της ρουφάνε το αίμα οι ελληνοκώνωπες καθώς θα ρουφάει τ' αβγό της. Καλύτερα να ρουφάει παρά να γράφει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο που παραπέμπει ο Δαεμάνος, βλέπω ότι κατόπιν εορτής απαγορεύτηκε στους αθλητές να μιλάνε δημόσια για θέματα εκτός αγώνων. Μήπως θα έπρεπε και πριν τους στείλουν στο Λονδίνο να τους έχουν μαζέψει όλους και να τους έχουν κάνει μάθημα τι είναι πρέπον και τι δεν είναι και ότι συμμετοχή στην εθνική ομάδα δεν σημαίνει ο καθένας για την πάρτη του με στόχο το πριμ και το διορισμό και ό,τι άλλο τους έχουν υποσχεθεί, αλλά υπάρχουν και υποχρεώσεις;
Από κει και πέρα, μια ακόμα κλασσική περίπτωση παιδιού που μεγάλωσε με την τεχνολογία αλλά δεν έχει ακόμα καταλάβει ότι τα γραπτά μένουν. Για να μην πω ότι τη στιγμή που η μισή ομάδα της Ελλάδας είναι μεταγραφές από εξωτερικό, με τι μούτρα θα τους αντικρίζει;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 25, 2012)

ΑΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΙΔΗΣ
25.7.2012 
Έλληνες αθλητές των Ολυμπιακών: Σκεφτείτε για ποιους πανηγυρίζουμε.
http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/31930


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0846.59129.122422724503763&type=1&relevant_co


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2012)

Διαφωνώ με το ότι γίνεται ζήτημα το ότι η αθλήτρια είναι οπαδός της ΧΑ. Από τη στιγμή που η ΧΑ είναι νόμιμο κόμμα έχει και οπαδούς. Αν απαγορευτεί στους αθλητές να εκφράζουν δημόσια υποστήριξη σε κόμματα, τότε ναι, αλλά αφού δεν απαγορεύεται μπορεί να υποστηρίζει ό,τι κόμμα θέλει. 

Έχω κάποιες αντιρρήσεις με τον αρθρογράφο σχετικά με το αν είναι όντως "ωραιότατη" η αθλήτρια, αλλά εγώ 
α. δεν είμαι άντρας 
β. πάσχω από βαρύτατο ταξικό ρατσισμό και μου φαίνεται πολύ λαϊκάντζα η αθλήτρια, οπότε δεν μπορώ να δω την ομορφιά, βλέπω μια μέση ελληνίδα, ούτε ωραιότατη, ούτε ασχημότατη.

ΥΓ Και πριν ρωτησει κανείς, από τις ελληνίδες αθλήτριες ωραία είναι π.χ. η Σοφία Μπεκατώρου, που δεν ξέρω καν αν ασχολείται ακόμα με την ιστιοπλοία. Και γενικά, όσοι δεν κάνουν στίβο μοιάζουν πιο φυσιολογικοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2012)

Πολύ πρόταγκον με αφορμή το επεισόδιο:

Το πάτημα της βαλβίδας, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη
Η δύναμη του twitter (όταν μαλώνουν τα βουβάλια), του Γιώργου Μαυρωτά

Για το τι ισχύει στους αθλητικούς χώρους:
«Άντε να χαθείς, μαυρούλη», του Τάκη Καραγιάννη

και:
IOC Moderation Guidelines for Social Media


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

Αργά χτες έμαθα για τη σχέση της κοπέλας με τα χρυσαυγίτικα. Δεν με είχαν επηρεάσει. Η αντίδρασή μου ήταν αυτόματη όταν πληροφορήθηκα από τις μεσημβρινές ειδήσεις το περιεχόμενο του τιτιβίσματος. Και ήταν τόσο αυστηρή, ίσως υπερβολικά αυστηρή σύμφωνα με την κρίση κάποιου φίλου, επειδή θεωρώ τους αθλητές μας κάτι σαν πρεσβευτές της χώρας μας. Θα έπρεπε να τους μαθαίνουν οι υπεύθυνοι των αντιπροσωπειών ότι οι αθλητές που αντιπροσωπεύουν τις χώρες τους είναι σαν τη γυναίκα του Καίσαρα: δεν φτάνει να μην είναι ρατσιστές, πρέπει και να το δείχνουν κιόλας.

Να συμπληρώσω και με όσα διάβασα στο in.gr / στο μπλογκ της Shannon J. Owens:
http://sports.in.gr/stivos/article/?aid=1231206633
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...os-greek-olympian-racist-tweet,0,2795472.post

Ό,τι έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα είναι πιο επιεικές από την ανακοίνωση της ΔΗΜΑΡ ή την απόφαση της ΕΟΕ. Μήπως αντιδρούμε υπερβολικά; Αν ναι, πώς πρέπει πια να δείξουμε τον αποτροπιασμό μας στις εθνικιστικές και ρατσιστικές κορόνες ή ακόμα και στα ύπουλα νύγματα;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ό,τι έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα είναι πιο επιεικές από την ανακοίνωση της ΔΗΜΑΡ ή την απόφαση της ΕΟΕ. Μήπως αντιδρούμε υπερβολικά; Αν ναι, πώς πρέπει πια να δείξουμε τον αποτροπιασμό μας στις εθνικιστικές και ρατσιστικές κορόνες ή ακόμα και στα ύπουλα νύγματα;


Νομίζω πως όπως η αθλήτρια έχει δικαίωμα να ανεβάζει κρύα ανέκδοτα στα σόσιαλ μίντια, έτσι και η ΕΟΕ έχει δικαίωμα να μην έχει χιούμορ. Από ό,τι ξέρω, η αθλήτρια δεν υπέστη ποινικές ή χρηματικές κυρώσεις, φυλακή δεν την έβαλαν, σε στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης δεν την έστειλαν, ούτε στη Σιβηρία να σπάει πέτρες. Έχει όμως δικαίωμα η χώρα της να επιλέξει να μην εκπροσωπείται από αυτήν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με τη δημοσκόπηση που βλέπουμε στο δεύτερο λινκ που βάζεις, η ποινή ήταν υπερβολική για το συγκεκριμένο αδίκημα:



Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι αν επρόκειτο απλώς για το συγκεκριμένο κρύο, βλακώδες αστείο, ναι, η ποινή είναι δυσανάλογη με το αδίκημα. Αν το δούμε σε συνδυασμό με την αγάπη της εν λόγω δεσποινίδας για τη Χρυσή Αυγή, το αστείο είναι ένα κομμάτι του παζλ της προσωπικότητάς της. 

Αλλά πάλι, μια χαρά βρίσκω την πρόταση της Owens. Όχι "να την κλείσουν σ' ένα δωμάτιο με Αφρικανούς", όπως το ερμηνεύει αυθαίρετα και μάλλον εμπρηστικά ο δημοσιογράφος/μεταφραστής του in.gr, αλλά "let her room with African competitors", δηλαδή να της βάλουν για συγκάτοικο στο δωμάτιό της κάποια συναθλήτριά της από την Αφρική.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2012)

Και τι φταίει η συναθλήτριά της από την Αφρική να τη φάει στη μάπα;


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

> πώς πρέπει πια να δείξουμε τον αποτροπιασμό μας στις εθνικιστικές και ρατσιστικές κορόνες ή ακόμα και στα ύπουλα νύγματα;



Το ζήτημα δεν είναι αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δεν είναι υπόθεση του κάθε υπεύθυνου της ελληνικής αποστολής να γίνει χωροφύλακας κάθε άποψης. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η Ελληνική ομάδα πρέπει να παρουσιάζει καλή εικόνα και η καλή εικόνα περιλαμβάνει έλεγχο στη δημόσια συμπεριφορά των μελών της. Όπως είπα και χτες, το κάθε χαζοχαρούμενο πιτσιρίκι έχει λογαριασμό στο Τουίτερ και λέει ό,τι του κατέβει νομίζοντας ότι μιλάει στην παρέα του. Αυτό είναι για μένα το ζητούμενο, να καταλάβουν οι αθλητές ότι είναι εκπρόσωποι της χώρας και ότι πρέπει να μην δίνουν τροφή για σχόλια. 

Σκέψη περαστική: μήπως υπήρχε και καμιά ανησυχία ότι δεν θα περάσει τα τεστ για ντοπάρισμα κι είπαν να τη στείλουν σπίτι της;


Σκέψη Νο 2: η αντίδραση των κομμάτων και το ότι έγινε ζήτημα μεγάλο με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η Ελλάδα έχει αποκτήσει καμιά άτυπη ιντερνετική αστυνομία που παρακολουθεί συστηματικά την ιντερνετική παρουσία όποιου έχει δείξει ότι είναι π.χ. οπαδός της ΧΑ (σήμερα. Αύριο της ΝΔ, μεθαύριο του ΠΑΣΟΚ και πάει λέγοντας εκ δεξιών προς τα αριστερά), περιμένοντας πότε αυτός θα πει κάτι στραβό για να το κάνουν θέμα. Δεν το θεωρώ απίθανο κάτι τέτοιο, τα κόμματα ειδικά, ακόμα και τα πολύ μικρά, μπορούν άνετα να δημιουργήσουν τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Κι αν κρίνω από τις ιντερνετοφυσιογνωμίες που έχω παρατηρήσει να σχολιάζουν στο μόνο ελληνικό μπλογκ που διαβάζω συστηματικά, που δεν είναι πολιτικό μπλογκ, υπάρχει πολύς άρρωστος κόσμος που στο μυαλό του είναι σε εμπόλεμη κατάσταση και το πεδίο μάχης είναι το ιντερνέτ. 
Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, ποιος διαβάζει τα τουίτ μιας αθλήτριας; Λογικά θα περίμενα να είναι θαυμαστές της, ελαφρώς τυφλωμένοι από το θαυμασμό και πρόθυμοι να της συγχωρήσουν τις παρατυπίες της. Αν ήταν όμως έτσι θα είχαν περάσει απαρατήρητα τα σχόλια. 
Καλώς ήρθατε στην Ελλάδα του μεγάλου αδερφού (αν πιστεύετε ότι είχατε φύγει ποτέ) ;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2012)

Για την πρώτη παράγραφο, συμφωνώ. Για τη δεύτερη, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανένας μεγάλος αδερφός. Ένα ριτουίτ/ποστάρισμα στο φ/β συνοδευόμενο από οργισμένο σχολιασμό αρκεί για να εξαπλωθεί το όποιο σχόλιο σαν πυρκαγιά σε όλα τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ένα ριτουίτ/ποστάρισμα στο φ/β συνοδευόμενο από οργισμένο σχολιασμό αρκεί για να εξαπλωθεί το όποιο σχόλιο σαν πυρκαγιά σε όλα τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.



Ακριβώς. Καλωσήρθατε στον _πλανήτη_ του Μεγάλου Αδελφού, λοιπόν, για να ακριβολογούμε. Να προσέχεις πού μιλάς και τι λες...


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Επειδή ακριβώς είμαι πολύ παλιά στο ιντερνέτ και ξέρω τι άρρωστοι κυκλοφορούν εκεί, δεν το θεωρώ απίθανο το ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που περνάνε όλη την ημέρα τους στο ιντερνέτ να ανιχνεύουν αναφορές στη ΧΑ. Κι επειδή και οι άρρωστοι έχουν τεχνολογία, το πιο πιθανό είναι να κάνει την ανίχνευση για λογαριασμό τους κάποιο λογισμικό. Θα μπορούσαμε άνετα να το ελέγξουμε ακόμα και στη Λεξιλογία συγκρίνοντας προέλευση των επισκεπτών σε συζητήσεις σκέτα γλωσσικές, πολιτικές χωρίς αναφορά στη ΧΑ ή συζητήσεις με αναφορές στη ΧΑ. 
Ο μεγάλος αδερφός δε χρειάζεται να υπάρχει, αρκούν πολλοί μικροί αδερφοί να κάνουν τη δουλειά του. Ένα σχόλιο και ίσως και δεύτερο και τρίτο μέχρι να τραβήξει προσοχή, μια αποστολή στο σωστό σχολιαστή, για να ανάψει η φωτιά κλπ. Ολόκληρη επιστήμη το viral marketing, όχι αστεία. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, μια σύγκριση με το σχόλιο για τον Σόιμπλε- σακάτη προ καιρού θα ήταν χρήσιμη (και αυτό ήταν πολύ πιο σοβαρό και βαρύ, απλά δεν εκπροσωπούσε την Ελλάδα αυτή που το έγραψε). Δεν έχω όμως ούτε το χρόνο, ούτε την τρέλα να ασχοληθώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Και να προσθέσω: τα κόμματα τα ανέφερα γιατί κατά βάθος είμαι της συνωμοσιολογίας, κι ας κοροιδέυω τους συνωμοσιολόγους :lol:
Ποιος επομένως θα κάνει ριτουίτ με άγριο σχόλιο; 

Κάποιος που θαυμάζει την αθλήτρια και γι'αυτό τη διαβάζει και του φάνηκε κρύο το αστείο και ξαφνικά το ίνδαλμά του γκρεμίστηκε και αποφάσισε να προωθήσει το μήνυμά της με εμπρηστικό σχόλιο;
Κάποιος που της την είχε στημένη λόγω των πολιτικών της απόψεων (για τις οποίες δεν μπορεί κανείς να της κάνει τίποτα) και περίμενε τη στιγμή που θα έκανε αυτή ένα σχόλιο που θα προσφερόταν για αγανάκτηση, ριτουίτ με εμπρηστικό σχολιασμό κλπ κλπ;
Κάποιος που ούτε την ξέρει, ούτε τον ενδιαφέρει αλλά βρέθηκε (παρόλο που δεν ενδιαφέρεται) να είναι στο τουίτερ της και που ενώ δεν τη διαβάζει ποτέ, κατά σατανική σύμπτωση έπεσε όλως τυχαία το μάτι του στο σχόλιό της και του έφυγε η αδιαφορία;
Πιό πιθανό βρίσκω το δεύτερο. Κάποιος που την έχει δει τη δουλειά χωροφύλακας της κοινής γνώμης.

Μπορεί να είναι ένας απλός ιδιώτης, πλήρως ουδέτερος που δεν έχει δεχτεί καμία πολιτική επιρροή
Μπορεί να είναι οπαδός/ μη οπαδός που έχει δεχτεί μπόλικη επιρροή και που δρα αυτόβουλα. 
Μπορεί να είναι κάποιος που δεν δρα αυτόβουλα. 

Πιο πιθανό βρίσκω πάλι το δεύτερο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 26, 2012)

Ας υποθέσουμε, πως την αφήναμε να πάει στο Λονδίνο, θα υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις, ίσως και νομικές, θα αναρτούσαν πανό, θα κυκλοφορούσαν αντι-ανέκδοτα του τύπου "με τόση πείνα στην Ελλάδα..."

Η απόφαση προστάτευσε και την ίδια και τη χώρα. Γενικότερα, δεν είναι εικόνα αυτή αθλητών, από άποψη πειθαρχίας, τις παραμονές των αγώνων να λένε ό,τι τους κατέβει στο ίντερνετ, το οποίο απορροφά ψυχική ενέργεια, τη στιγμή που πρέπει να είναι απομονωμένοι στο στόχο τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ποιος επομένως θα κάνει ριτουίτ με άγριο σχόλιο;


Ούτε καν αυτό δεν έγινε. Το επίμαχο τουίτ προωθήθηκε απευθείας στην ΕΟΕ - διάβασε παρακάτω: 


drsiebenmal said:


> «Άντε να χαθείς, μαυρούλη», του Τάκη Καραγιάννη


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

Και επειδή δεν ξέρω από τουίτερ και δεν σκοπεύω να μάθω, τείνω να πιστέψω τα αυστηρά που λέει η Ταχιάου.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=17070


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 26, 2012)

Δεν είναι ότι τα σχετίζω σαν γεγονότα, αλλά θυμήθηκα ένα περιστατικό -πάλι μέσω τουίτερ- του μπασκετμπολίστα Μπόγρη, που είχε σχολιάσει την παρουσία 3 Ελληνοαμερικάνων στην αποστολή της Εθνικής για κάποια διοργάνωση (πρίν κάνα χρόνο, μάλλον Ευρομπάσκετ). Είχε φάει κράξιμο φυσικά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν επισήμως είχε υπάρξει ανακοίνωση (είτε από την Ομοσπονδία, είτε από τον σύλλογο που ανήκε). Ενδεχομένως ,βέβαια, να υπήρξε ''άτυπη'' τιμωρία. Γιατί δεν θυμάμαι π.χ. να ξανακλήθηκε στην Εθνική.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το επίμαχο τουίτ προωθήθηκε απευθείας στην ΕΟΕ - διάβασε παρακάτω:



Αυτό δεν αποκλείει αυτό που λέω πιο πάνω. Ποιος θα ασχοληθεί τοιουτοτρόπως με το σχόλιο κάποιου άλλο στο τουίτερ; όχι εγώ που το πιο πιθανό είναι να έλεγα στην καλύτερη "κοίτα τι είπε το μαλακισμένο" και άμα είχα διάθεση να σχολίαζα με κανένα ψιλοκράξιμο, άμα δεν είχα να προχώραγα παρακάτω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2012)

Αληθεύουν κι όλα αυτά που λέει ο Δημοκίδης ότι έγιναν στο Facebook;

http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/31953


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.enikos.gr/specials/65315,To_mhnyma_toy_Tsaknh__sthn_Papaxrhstoy.html

Παίρνω το θάρρος και βάζω ένα άρθρο σχετικό με αυτό που συζητάτε, όπως έκαναν και άλλοι Λεξιλόγοι παραπάνω. Τίποτα περισσότερο τίποτα λιγότερο. :) 

Προς Παλάβρα: Τι σχέση έχει το να συναγωνιστεί μαζί τους με το σχόλιό σου "να τη φάνε στη μάπα;" Από τους πόρους του δέρματός της βγαίνει ο ρατσισμός ή μήπως έχει σβάστικες και συνθήματα σε τατουάζ; 
Δεν θέλω να ανοίξω μέτωπο αλλά επειδή σε παρακολουθώ και σε διαβάζω πάντα, ό,τι και να γράφεις, θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις το παραπάνω σχόλιό σου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά πάλι, μια χαρά βρίσκω την πρόταση της Owens. [...] "let her room with African competitors", δηλαδή να της βάλουν για συγκάτοικο στο δωμάτιό της κάποια συναθλήτριά της από την Αφρική.





Palavra said:


> Και τι φταίει η συναθλήτριά της από την Αφρική να τη φάει στη μάπα;



Σε συνέχεια του σχολίου της Owens, που παραθέτει παραπάνω η Αλεξάνδρα. Το θεωρώ εντελώς άστοχο - όχι την αναφορά της Αλεξάνδρας, ή την παράθεση του Νίκελ, αλλά την πρόταση του να βάλουν την Παπαχρήστου να μένει με Αφρικανές συναθλήτριές της. Τι είναι δηλαδή οι Αφρικανές, εργαλείο επιμόρφωσης του Έλληνα ρατσιστή;

Make her remove the tweet, bring her to the Olympics and let her room with African competitors. If she is truly a racist, then I can think of no more fitting punishment than to eat, sleep and compete alongside a group of people she finds herself superior to. If she's not, then she will feel the full brunt of her insensitive comments with what I will imagine will be 24 hours worth of apologies.​


Σχετικά με τον Τσακνή, έλεγα σε μια ιδιωτική συζήτηση το παρακάτω:

Ποιοι; Αυτοί οι ίδιοι που εξαπολύουν καθημερινά πογκρόμ διώξεων και συλλήψεων αδιακρίτως; Αυτοί που φτιάχνουν στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης για να μαντρώσουν την ανθρώπινη δυστυχία; Αυτοί που ανέχονται τους ξυλοδαρμούς και τα μαχαιρώματα των αλλοδαπών και καλλιεργούν το μίσος στη διαφορετικότητα; Έτσι είναι μάτια μου.​
Κατ' αρχάς, μια γυναίκα 23 χρονών δεν είναι «παιδί», όπως λέει ο Τσακνής, αλλά ενήλικας, που θα ήταν καλό να ξέρει ότι οι πράξεις της έχουν και συνέπειες. Δεύτερον, το ότι υπάρχει εν γένει το παραπάνω πρόβλημα που περιγράφει ο Τσακνής, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί η αθλήτρια. Άσε που τις συλλήψεις κτλ τις κάνει η αστυνομία, όχι η ΕΟΕ - τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Μέχρι δηλαδή να λύσουμε το μεταναστευτικό και τα προβλήματα στους κόλπους της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., ας λέει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει ατιμώρητος;

Για το θέμα, διάβασα και αυτό, που κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα συνοψίζει ωραία το θέμα: Η Βούλα Παπαχρήστου Και Ο Ελληνικός Διάλογος


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και να προσθέσω: τα κόμματα τα ανέφερα γιατί κατά βάθος είμαι της συνωμοσιολογίας, κι ας κοροιδέυω τους συνωμοσιολόγους :lol:
> Ποιος επομένως θα κάνει ριτουίτ με άγριο σχόλιο;
> 
> Κάποιος που θαυμάζει την αθλήτρια και γι'αυτό τη διαβάζει και του φάνηκε κρύο το αστείο και ξαφνικά το ίνδαλμά του γκρεμίστηκε και αποφάσισε να προωθήσει το μήνυμά της με εμπρηστικό σχόλιο;
> ...



Υπάρχει και μια πιθανότητα που δεν σκέφτηκες, πιθανώς γιατί δεν την γνωρίζεις. Συνήθως ρατσιστικά tweets, ανέκδοτα και σχόλια, έχουν γραφτεί από κάποιον που είναι αντιρατσιστής ή κάτι τέτοιο και κάνει retrace τον ιστό για να δει ποιοι θα τα αναμεταδώσουν. Η παλιά καλή μέθοδος του δολώματος και των σημαδεμένων χαρτονομισμάτων. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έγινε έτσι η δουλειά κι αυτός που προώθησε το retweet να ήταν κι αυτός που έγραψε το σχόλιο αρχικά.

Όχι ότι δεν θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την συμπεριφορά ενός ατόμου που μας εκπροσωπεί σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Αν μη τι άλλο, είναι τουλάχιστον άμυαλη. Και θεωρώ την ποινή μια χαρά. Δεν νομίζω ότι εξάντλησαν τα όρια αυστηρότητας. Το μόνο που μας λείπει αυτήν την στιγμή σαν χώρα είναι να μας σχολιάζουν και για ρατσιστικές εξάρσεις.

Όμως ότι το Ίντερνετ έχει γίνει πεδίο μάχης από πονηρά μυαλά, καμένους, κομπλεξικούς και άτομα με σύνδρομο καταδίωξης, είναι πέρα για πέρα αλήθεια και αρχίζω να φοβάμαι για την ελευθερία του λόγου, αν το συνδυάσουμε με κάποια άλλα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ετών, όπως λουκέτα σε ιστολόγια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2012)

Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι για την ελευθερία του λόγου, αλλά ανησυχώ παρατηρώντας τον εκμηδενισμό του ορθού λόγου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αληθεύουν κι όλα αυτά που λέει ο Δημοκίδης ότι έγιναν στο Facebook;


Δεν ξέρω, και δεν θα με παραξένευε. Δυστυχώς.

Θέλω απλώς να προσθέσω ότι η Νατάσα Κέλερ είναι αυτό που λέμε «ζωντανή ιστορία» του αθλήματός της (χόκεϊ επί χόρτου) στη Γερμανία και παρά την έκπληξη που δημιούργησε ο ορισμός της, έγινε αποδεκτός με ικανοποίηση εκεί. Συμμετοχές από το 96, χρυσή στην Αθήνα, αδελφή, κόρη και εγγονή ολυμπιονικών, που αναφέρονται στην αγγλική βίκη (εφόσον ακολουθήσετε τους συνδέσμους).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι για την ελευθερία του λόγου, αλλά ανησυχώ παρατηρώντας τον εκμηδενισμό του ορθού λόγου.


Εγώ πάλι απογοητεύομαι όταν βλέπω με πόση ευκολία παθαίνουν όλοι αμόκ και ευτελίζουν τα νοήματα των λέξεων. Τι «φασισμός» διάβασα, τι «φίμωση» τι δεν ξέρω κι εγώ άλλο... Συχνά μάλιστα με επιχειρήματα άλλα αντ' άλλων: «εδώ έχουμε οικονομική κρίση/οι αθλητές ντοπάρονται/ο Κούβελος έκρυψε 1 εκατομμύριο ευρώ, αυτό μας έφταιξε;» 

Δηλαδή, δεν έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να πει ότι το σχόλιο ήταν ρατσιστικό και πράγματι ήταν δίκαιη η ποινή, εκτός κι αν αντιμετωπιστεί πρώτα η οικονομική κρίση, σταματήσουν οι αθλητές να ντοπάρονται, και ο Κούβελος πάει φυλακή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αληθεύουν κι όλα αυτά που λέει ο Δημοκίδης ότι έγιναν στο Facebook;
> 
> http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/31953



Εκτός από τον ορθό λόγο, δεν υπάρχει και συναίσθηση του χιούμορ και της πλάκας. Να πώς προήλθαν οι σχετικές «έγκυρες» πληροφορίες:

Το tweet της Κέλερ που δεν έγινε ποτέ!

(Αν βαριέστε τα αθλητικά, προχωρήστε λίγο πιο κάτω...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή, δεν έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να πει ότι το σχόλιο ήταν ρατσιστικό και πράγματι ήταν δίκαιη η ποινή, εκτός κι αν αντιμετωπιστεί πρώτα η οικονομική κρίση, σταματήσουν οι αθλητές να ντοπάρονται, και ο Κούβελος πάει φυλακή.



Φυσικά ήταν ρατσιστικό. Δεν χωράει λόγος σ' αυτό. Ρατσιστικό και κατάπτυστο. Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον αποκλεισμό. Διαφωνώ με όσους λένε για φιμώσεις, κτλ. Παραπάνω εξέφρασα έναν γενικότερο προβληματισμό, με βάση τα εξής:

1. τάσεις αστυνόμευσης της κοινωνίας με βάση τι εκφράζει ο καθένας
2. λουκέτα σε ιστολόγια που δεν άρεσαν σε κάποιους και μηνύσεις και νομοθεσίες εναντίον ιστολογίων (βλέπε υπόθεση funel-blogme.gr-Λιακόπουλος)
3. την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά του ελληνικού κράτους και του προέδρου της δημοκρατίας, απέναντι στην ΧΑ, με τον αποκλεισμό της από τις συζητήσεις, κάτι απολύτως παράνομο και αντισυνταγματικό για ένα νόμιμο κόμμα. Μάλιστα τέτοιου είδους συμπεριφορές ήταν που έκαναν την ΧΑ να ξαναπάρει 7%. Δεν υποχρέωσε κανείς, κανένα κόμμα να συνεργαστεί με την ΧΑ παρά την θέλησή τους. Αλλά ο αποκλεισμός από την διαδικασία ήταν ντροπή για την δημοκρατία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

Πάντως, πιστεύω στ' αλήθεια πως ακόμα και τα παραπάνω είναι παντελώς άσχετα με το προκείμενο θέμα: η Παπαχρήστου τιμωρήθηκε -έστω, αυστηρά για κάποιους- από την ΕΟΕ. Ούτε της είπε κανείς να μη μιλάει, ούτε την τιμώρησε με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο, τίποτα απολύτως. Θέλω να πω, η ελευθερία του λόγου δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ελευθερία συμμετοχής όπου θέλουμε και όπως εμείς θέλουμε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Πάντως τώρα που έχουν περάσει λίγες μέρες και το ξανασκέφτομαι, ίσως θα έπρεπε αντί να τη στείλουν σπίτι της αμέσως να της δώσουν μια ευκαιρία να ανακαλέσει και να το κάνουν αφορμή για δημόσιες σχέσεις (η Βούλα επισκέπτεται κέντρο μεταναστών και κάνει δηλωσεις στον τύπο για το πόσο συγκινήθηκε, η Βούλα δακρύζει στην κάμερα κλπ κλπ). 

Επίσης, προχτές μας πρήξανε με την ομορφιά της Βούλας οι ανώμαλοι που ίσως δεν έχουν δει όμορφη γυναίκα ποτέ τους, τώρα μας πρήζουν οι μπαμπόγεροι ότι είναι παιδί και έχει το ακαταλόγιστο, γυναίκα 23-24 ετών. 

Ελληγενή, τη σατανική περίπτωση που αναφέρεις δεν την είχα σκεφτεί, ομολογουμένως.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι καλύτερη τιμωρία θα ήταν να την αφήσουν να αγωνιστεί, αλλά να της αφαιρέσουν όλα τα σχετικά προνόμια: τον σπόνσορα (που έφυγε ούτως ή άλλως από μόνος του), τη θέση του ενωμοτάρχη αξιωματικού αν κέρδιζε μετάλλιο, το χρηματικό έπαθλο... Να δούμε, θα αγωνιζόταν μόνο και μόνο για την τιμή των όπλων; Και επίσης, τι θα έκανε αν άκουγε γιουχάρισμα στο γήπεδο την ώρα που θα αγωνιζόταν;


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και τι φταίει η συναθλήτριά της από την Αφρική να τη φάει στη μάπα;



Χεχε, αυτό μου θύμισε τον αστικό μύθο που κυκλοφορεί στο Διαδίκτυο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια:

This happened on TAM airlines. A 50-something year old white woman arrived at her seat and saw that the passenger next to her was a black man. Visibly furious, she called the air hostess.

"What's the problem, ma'am?" the hostess asked her.

"Can't you see?" the lady said. "I was given a seat next to a black man. I can't sit here next to him. You have to change my seat!"

"Please, calm down, ma'am", said the hostess. "Unfortunately, all the seats are occupied, but I'm still going to check if we have any."

The hostess left and returned some minutes later.

"Madam, as I told you, there aren't any empty seats in economy class. But I spoke to the captain and he confirmed that there are some empty seats in first class."

And before the woman said anything, the hostess continued:

"Look, it is unusual for our company to allow a passenger from economy to change to first class.
However, given the circumstances, the captain agrees that it would be a scandal to make a passenger travel next to such an unpleasant person."

And turning to the black man, the hostess said:

"Which means, Sir, if you would be so nice as to pack your handbag, we have reserved a seat for you in first class..."

All the passengers nearby, who were shocked to see the scene, started applauding, some standing on their feet.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

Είναι παρόμοιο με το άλλο (ελληνική βερσιόν), για τον μαύρο που έφαγε το εισιτήριο της διπλανής του στο λεωφορείο :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2012)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι τα λέει πολύ καλά η Άννα Δαμιανίδη σήμερα στην Athens Voice.


----------



## Costas (Jul 27, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με όλη τη λογική που ξετυλίγεται στα ποστ της Παλάβρας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το tweet της Κέλερ που δεν έγινε ποτέ!


Λίγο αργότερα είδα την «είδηση» σε κρόουλ στο δελτίο του Σταρ, και αναρωτήθηκα α) μα πόσο τεμπέληδες είναι οι δημοσιογράφοι του; β) Πόση βλακεία ακόμα, θεέ μου;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

Costas said:


> Συμφωνώ απολύτως με όλη τη λογική που ξετυλίγεται στα ποστ της Παλάβρας.



Unintentional oxymoron.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι τα λέει πολύ καλά η Άννα Δαμιανίδη σήμερα στην Athens Voice.


Πολύ καλή η Δαμιανίδη για τη γενική ματιά.

Τώρα που μου περνάει ο θυμός και σκέφτομαι τη στεναχώρια της κοπέλας, θα ήθελα ένα χολιγουντιανό τέλος. 100 Αφρικανοί αθλητές στέλνουν επιστολή στη ΔΟΕ και την ΕΟΕ και τις πείθουν να καλέσουν την αθλήτρια στους αγώνες. Θα λένε οι αθλητές ότι έχουν πειστεί ότι όλα ήταν ένα ανόητο λάθος και μια επιπολαιότητα, και ότι σαν αθλητές που ξέρουν τι σημαίνει η συμμετοχή στους Ολυμπιακούς και όλη αυτή η προετοιμασία είναι βέβαιοι ότι η αθλήτρια έχει μετανιώσει και με το παραπάνω. Η Παπαχρήστου πάει στους αγώνες και παίρνει μετάλλιο. Και κάνει τις δηλώσεις που θέλουν να ακούσουν όλοι οι σώφρονες άνθρωποι. Χόλιγουντ σάς λέω...


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι τα λέει πολύ καλά η Άννα Δαμιανίδη σήμερα στην Athens Voice.



Καλά το ξεκινάει, αλλά έχει τεράστιες ανακρίβειες. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που πήγαινα σχολείο, αλλά δε θυμάμαι να μας δίδαξαν ποτέ διάφορες βλακείες που πολλοί Έλληνες πιστεύουν περί ανωτερότητας κλπ. Αντιθέτως, πολλές από αυτές τις βλακείες κυκλοφορούσαν εκτός σχολείου, στο σπίτι, στην οικογένεια, στο καφενείο. Επιπλέον, όσο ζούσα στην Ελλάδα δεν άκουγα να λέγονται τόσο πολλά τέτοια τα πρωτοάκουσα σε μεγάλη ποσότητα από τους Έλληνες φοιτητές του εξωτερικού, μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού. Οι γονείς μου πέρα από το να με βάζουν να πω το μάθημα για να βεβαιωθούν ότι το ξέρω (στο δημοτικό), δεν προσπάθησαν ποτέ να αναιρέσουν ό,τι μου μάθαινε το σχολείο. Δεν προσπαθούσαν καν να αναιρέσουν τις αριστερές βλακείες που με τη μορφή παιδικών εκπομπών τύπου Τενεκεδούπολη έκαναν πλύση εγκεφάλου στα Ελληνόπουλα του τύπου εργοστασιάρχης = κακός, εργάτες= καλοί, εργοστάσιο= κόλαση (άρα απαιτήστε διορισμό στο δημόσιο). Και γενικά σηκώνει πολλή συζήτηση αυτό το ζήτημα, αλλά όχι εδώ 

Παλάβρα, πιστεύω ότι αν την άφηναν να αγωνιστεί όπως λες, χωρίς προνόμια, θα έπρεπε να περάσει κάποιο πειθαρχικό κλπ, θα τράβαγε πολύ η διαδικασία. Δε νομίζω ότι θα την γιουχάριζε κανένας στο γήπεδο, γιατί απλούστατα το ζήτημα πέρασε στα ψιλά εδώ, και άλλωστε ο πολύς κόσμος δεν ασχολείται με τους Έλληνες αθλητές. Μόνο με τους Αμερικανούς, τους Τζαμαϊκανούς, τους Ρώσους και τους δικούς τους.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 27, 2012)

Επικρατεί μια υστερία γενικώς στα ΜΜΕ; Ή μου φαίνεται; 

http://www.protothema.gr/OlympicGames/article/?aid=213373

http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=Sun+article+about+Arvaniti&hl=el&sa=X&biw=1600&bih=688&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnsu&tbnid=RQ_kC2ObstlxRM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mediasoup.gr/node/58043&docid=EPE5aI1lyhxv4M&imgurl=http://www.mediasoup.gr/sites/default/files/images/arvaniti_sun.jpg&w=300&h=300&ei=rucSUOuzCKqI4gTl24GYDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=185&vpy=144&dur=780&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=100&ty=71&sig=111830953786501721159&page=1&tbnh=155&tbnw=155&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:70


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2012)

Μπα καμιά ειδική υστερία εδώ. Η Sun πάσχει από μόνιμο πριαπισμό και συγκεντρώνει όλο το αίμα στο κάτω κεφάλι, οπότε δεν οξυγονώνεται σωστά το πάνω.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/olympics/article4456924.ece


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πολύ καλή η Δαμιανίδη για τη γενική ματιά.
> 
> Τώρα που μου περνάει ο θυμός και σκέφτομαι τη στεναχώρια της κοπέλας, θα ήθελα ένα χολιγουντιανό τέλος. 100 Αφρικανοί αθλητές στέλνουν επιστολή στη ΔΟΕ και την ΕΟΕ και τις πείθουν να καλέσουν την αθλήτρια στους αγώνες. Θα λένε οι αθλητές ότι έχουν πειστεί ότι όλα ήταν ένα ανόητο λάθος και μια επιπολαιότητα, και ότι σαν αθλητές που ξέρουν τι σημαίνει η συμμετοχή στους Ολυμπιακούς και όλη αυτή η προετοιμασία είναι βέβαιοι ότι η αθλήτρια έχει μετανιώσει και με το παραπάνω. Η Παπαχρήστου πάει στους αγώνες και παίρνει μετάλλιο. Και κάνει τις δηλώσεις που θέλουν να ακούσουν όλοι οι σώφρονες άνθρωποι. Χόλιγουντ σάς λέω...



Ναι αλλά ξέχασες τον Πόρκυ Πιγκ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Καλά το ξεκινάει, αλλά έχει τεράστιες ανακρίβειες. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που πήγαινα σχολείο, αλλά δε θυμάμαι να μας δίδαξαν ποτέ διάφορες βλακείες που πολλοί Έλληνες πιστεύουν περί ανωτερότητας κλπ.


Όταν πήγαινα εγώ πάντως, η καθηγήτρια ιστορίας στη δέσμη (ουπς, πρόδωσα την ηλικία μου ) μας έλεγε ότι οι Έλληνες όταν κίνησαν για εσκίσεχίρκουτάχειααφιόνκαραχισάρ έμπαιναν στην Τουρκία χωρίς να ανοίξει ρουθούνι επειδή ήταν καλοί Έλληνες (δεν έσφαζαν κανέναν, εννοείται έτσι; ), και οι κακοί Τούρκοι τους έκαναν τη μέρα τους καλούς και το βράδυ τους έσφαζαν. Ο δάσκαλός μου στο δημοτικό μας έλεγε για το φυσικό πλούτο της Ελλάδας (να τα πετρέλαια!) και τους κακούς ξένους που δεν μας αφήνουν να τα εκμεταλλευτούμε, ένας καθηγητής στο πανεπιστήμιο και πριν απ' αυτόν ένας δάσκαλος ιστορίας μας έλεγε που οι κακοί ξένοι δεν μας αφήνουν να επεκτείνουμε τα θαλάσσια σύνορα της Ελλάδας στα 12 ναυτικά μίλια και ξανά για τη δόξα να τραβήξουμε (γιατί ως γνωστόν 1 ναυτικό μίλι παραπάνω αυξάνει το ΑΕΠ κατά 50 δις), σχεδόν όλοι οι καθηγητές ιστορίας μας έλεγαν ότι όλα τα ανακάλυψαν οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες μαθηματικοί και φιλόσοφοι και «Διαφωτισμός; Πφ! Όταν εμείς φιλοσοφούσαμε αυτοί τρώγαν βελανίδια» (βέβαια, όταν αυτοί φιλοσοφούσαν και μας θύμιζαν πράγματα που εμείς είχαμε ξεχάσει από καιρό, εμείς μορφωνόμασταν -;- από την Εκκλησία και μας κυβερνούσαν συμπατριώτες μας κοτζαμπάσηδες), και επίσης ότι η Ελλάδα δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να πάει μπροστά εξαιτίας των 400 χρόνων σκλαβιάς (γιατί φυ-σι-κά για όλα φταίνε οι Τούρκοι!), και είμαι και σίγουρη ότι κάπου μέσα σ' όλα αυτά μας έλεγαν τι καλά που ήταν που οι ίδιοι διδάσκονταν σε πολυτονικό και περισσότερα αρχαία, ενώ εμείς οι στούρνοι δε θα μαθαίναμε τίποτα ποτέ γιατί μαθαίναμε μόνο αυτήν την πτωχή, μπυθουλέικη δημοτικιά. Για να μην πω για το κρυφό σχολειό, που φυσικά ήταν αυταπόδεικτη ιστορική αλήθεια!


Περιττό να σας πω ότι κι εγώ πέρασα τη φάση της ξενοφοβίας και του μίσους προς τους ξένους, και πιο πολύ τους Τούρκους - ευτυχώς την ξεπέρασα πριν κλείσω τα 15 (δηλαδή στην πνευματική ηλικία του μέσου απανταχού ξενοφοβικού). Απορώ βέβαια με όλα αυτά πώς κατάφερα να μάθω και τα 5 πράγματα που ξέρω σήμερα. Ωστόσο, είναι ξεκάθαρο από τα παραπάνω γιατί βγήκα ανιστόρητη :angry:


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2012)

> και επίσης ότι η Ελλάδα δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να πάει μπροστά εξαιτίας των 400 χρόνων σκλαβιάς



Δεν θα τους αντάλλασσες με έναν Γάλλο, έναν Βενετό, ένα κατιτίς πιο σικ;


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2012)

Αν κρίνω από την Κρητική Αναγέννηση, θα τους αντάλλασσα ευχαρίστως με κατιτίς πιο σικ, δηλ. πιο κοντινό στη θρησκεία μας, στην κουλτούρα μας, στις πολιτισμικές καταβολές μας, φτάνει να ήταν ένας κι όχι πενήντα αντιμαχόμενοι και με μόνο άλλο φόβο ότι πιθανώς σήμερα θα ήμασταν Βόρεια Ιρλανδία. (ασκήσεις ιστορικής φαντασίας!)

Εμάς ο δάσκαλός μας μας έλεγε πως οι Γάλλοι πλένουν τα χέρια τους ως τα μανικέτια, είναι βρόμικοι. Όχι τους Τούρκους αλλά τους Εβραίους αντιπαθούσα, όχι απ' το σχολείο αλλά...απ' τον αέρα, παρότι είχα και Εβραίο συμμαθητή και Εβραίους γνωστούς, που όμως δεν τους αντιπαθούσα (ούτε τους συμπαθούσα). Μου πέρασε η υπόκωφη έχθρα όταν γνώρισα έναν Εβραίο στη Φολέγαντρο και τον επόμενο χειμώνα πήγα στο Ισραήλ. (Κατά σύμπτωση, θα τον συναντήσω αύριο μετά από 30 χρόνια --πώς περάσανε τα άτιμα...)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2012)

Η κουβέντα ξεφεύγει, αλλά πρέπει να πω ότι συμφωνώ μαζί σου Κώστα στο πρώτο κομμάτι. Δεν μπορούμε να τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα και να λέμε ότι δεν μας πήγαν πίσω οι Τούρκοι. Όχι επειδή ήταν οι Τούρκοι, αλλά επειδή ήταν ένας βάρβαρος και απολίτιστος λαός ίσως, μακριά από την κουλτούρα, θρησκεία, πολιτισμό μας όπως σωστά είπες. 

Γενικώς, πάντα μα πάντα πρέπει να εξετάζουμε όλη τη γκρίζα περιοχή μεταξύ άσπρου και μαύρου προτού προβούμε σε αφορισμούς ή ασπασμούς. Έτσι δεν είναι; ;)


----------



## danae (Jul 28, 2012)

Στο μεταξύ, το μεγάλο ρεζιλίκι έγινε με την άκριτη διάδοση της τρολιάς Κέλερ. Ο Τράγκας στο προφίλ του στο φβ ξεσπαθώνει. Γράφει πρώτα τις αρλούμπες του, τρώει κράξιμο από λίγους που τον ενημερώνουν ότι η είδηση είναι ψευδής και, αντί να επανορθώσει, συνεχίζει τον χαβά του. Και, φυσικά, από κάτω συνεχίζουν και οι θιγμένοι εκπρόσωποι του αθάνατου ελληνικού πνεύματος. Αντιγράφω:

"Είδατε ποιοι είναι οι ρατσιστές! Ακούσατε ή διαβάσατε τι δήλωσε η Γερμανίδα για τους ξυπόλυτους Έλληνες αθλητές και στη συνέχεια η Βρετανίδα ομοϊδεάτισσα της. Επιμένω ότι πρέπει οι αθλητές της Ολυμπιακής Ομάδας μας που θα εισέλθουν σήμερα πρώτοι στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο του Λονδίνου να προβούν σε μία ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας εναντίον του ρατσισμού και του ανθελληνισμού που επικρατεί στην Ευρώπη εναντίον των Ελλήνων.

Πρέπει να μιμηθούν τους μαύρους πάνθηρες που σήκωσαν άλλοτε τα μαύρα γάντια σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τις φυλετικές διακρίσεις. Είναι απαραίτητο σήμερα και μοναδική ευκαιρία τα μέλη της ελληνικής ομάδας να δείξουν σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο ότι η γενέτειρα των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων εξευτελίζεται και διασύρεται, ενώ ο λαός της υφίσταται ένα πλήθος μαρτυρικών ενεργειών.

Πρέπει η διεθνής κοινότητα που ειρωνεύεται του Έλληνες να αντιληφθεί καλά ότι χλευάζει και βασανίζει αυτούς που εισέρχονται πάντα πρώτοι κατά την έναρξη των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων.

Είναι απαραίτητο ένας αθλητής μας ή όλοι να διαμαρτυρηθούν για όσα συμβαίνουν σε βάρος της Ελλάδας και των Ελλήνων."

"Οι Γερμαναράδες διαψεύδουν τώρα ότι η χοντροκώλα αθλήτρια τους του χόκεϊ έβρισε τους Έλληνες. Όλα τα σχόλια του χυδαίου κλώνου του τρίτου ράιχ αποσύρθηκαν από το twitter, ασφαλώς για να μην τιμωρηθεί η “αθλήτρια” και υποχρεωθούν να την αποσύρουν.

Βέβαια οι Γερμανοί δεν έχουν τσίπα ούτε αποτελούν το καλύτερο δείγμα ευγενών και πολιτισμένων ανθρώπων στην γηραιά Ήπειρο. Είναι γνωστοί για την βαρβαρότητα τους και τη χυδαιότητά τους.
Στείλτε το μήνυμα μέσω ίντερνετ σε όλα τα παιδιά της Ολυμπιακής Ομάδας να διαμαρτυρηθούν έντονα απόψε το βράδυ. Εκτός από μαύρα γάντια σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας θα είχε πολύ μεγάλη πλάκα να βγουν ξυπόλυτα στο στάδιο για να γελοιοποιήσουν όλους τους ρατσιστές – εχθρούς της Ελλάδος."

Τι να σχολιάσω; Τον χυδαίο τρόπο με τον οποίο καταγγέλλει την ανύπαρκτη χυδαιότητα; Τον επαγγελματισμό του; Την επιμονή του να αμφισβητεί τα αποδεδειγμένα γεγονότα και να επιμένει στις ατεκμηρίωτες φήμες; Το τσουβάλιασμα; Τη γελοία πρόταση που θα μας έκανε ρεζίλι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Ο Τράγκικ είναι σαν τη Sun. Θα γίνει ολυμπιακό άθλημα το να βρεις κάτι να τους παινέψεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Παιδιά εσείς προφανώς πηγαίνατε σε σχολεία της πρωτεύουσας με πολύ περισσότερα κομφόρ και πολύ πιο διαλεγμένο προσωπικό. Εγώ πήγα σε σχολείο της επαρχίας γνωστό για τους πολύ καλούς φιλόλογούς του- και για την αυστηρότητά του. Μπορεί να έτυχε καμιά καλή συγκυρία. Οι καθηγητές ήταν όλοι Πατρινοί μόνιμα διορισμένοι, δεν άλλαζαν κάθε χρόνο. Οι περισσότεροι πολύ έμπειροι δάσκαλοι και η μόνη που ξέφευγε από το βιβλίο υπερβολικά ήταν αυτή που μας έκανε Ιστορία στη β' τάξη, η οποία είχε διδακτορικό σε βυζαντινολογία και μας έλεγε διάφορες γουστόζικες ιστορίες από το Βυζάντιο που δεν τις είχε το βιβλίο, εντελώς σαπουνόπερα, από Προκόπιο και βάλε, και το μάθημά της ήταν φανταστικό. Είχαμε δύο φιλόλογους δημοσιευμένους λογοτέχνες. Είχαμε έναν μαθηματικό που όταν ήταν μικρός είχε κερδίσει σε κάποια μαθηματική ολυμπιάδα και σε προετοίμαζε για διαγωνισμούς άμα ενδιαφερόσουν. Είχαμε πάνω απ'όλα μια διευθύντρια που ήταν Εκπαιδευτικός με κεφαλαίο. Εξαιρετικά έμπειρη και εξαιρετικά ευφυής, από αυτές που γεννήθηκαν μια γενιά νωρίς και η μόνη τους επαγγελματική επιλογή το σχολείο (καλό για το σχολείο αυτό, βέβαια). Είχαμε και μερικά νούμερα, αλλά κανένας δεν μας έλεγε βλακείες. Όσες βλακείες έμαθα τις έμαθα από τα ίδια τα διδακτικά βιβλία και όχι από τους δασκάλους μου. Π.χ. βιβλίο ιστορίας του δημοτικού "η Ελλάδα δεν έχει πάρει ποτέ μέρος σε κατακτητικούς πολέμους, μόνο σε αμυντικούς"- ο δάσκαλος το δίδασκε έτσι όπως ήταν, δεν μπορώ να τον κατηγορήσω. Αλλά είπαμε, αυτό είναι μεγάλο θέμα. 

Σχετικά με τους Τούρκους θα ψιλοσυμφωνήσω με τους κυρίους, αν κι αυτό σηκώνει συζήτηση. Επίσης σχετικά με το ζήτημα της υφαλοκρηπίδας και τα 12 μίλια, εγώ πιστεύω στην εφαρμογή του διεθνούς δικαίου κι αν το διεθνές δίκαιο είναι την Ελλάδα, τι να κάνουμε ρε Τουρκία, έτσι είναι η κενωνία η φταίχτρα. Δεν είναι θέμα ΑΕΠ ή δόξας και είμαστε υπεράνω οπότε χαρίζουμε βραχονησίδες γιατί κι εγώ λαός κι εσύ λαός. Είναι πολύπλοκο πολιτικό ζήτημα που έχει να κάνει και με την πιθανή μελλοντική εκμετάλλευση των φυσικών πόρων (που δεν είναι μόνο πετρέλαιο, είναι και κυματική ενέργεια π.χ., θαλάσσιος χώρος για να βάλεις τις γεννήτριες) ή των συνθηκών που μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν στο Αιγαίο στο μέλλον. Ήδη η τήξη των πάγων στον Βόρειο Παγωμένο Ωκεανό έχει δημιουργήσει τριβές ανάμεσα σε ΗΠΑ, Καναδά, Δανία και Ρωσσία. Γιατί όντως ένα μίλι παραπάνω ανεβάζει το ΑΕΠ πολλά εκατομμύρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτά που λέει η Δαμιανίδη ισχύουν κυρίως για το Δημοτικό. Νομίζω ότι κανένας από μας δεν θυμάται τι ακριβώς διδάχτηκε ο ίδιος στο Δημοτικό. Μπορεί να μην είναι τυχαίο ότι όλες αυτές οι εθνικιστικές κορώνες προέρχονται από δασκάλες του Δημοτικού. Τώρα η κυρία που δεν ξέρει να μετράει τα φωνήεντα, λίγο νωρίτερα η δασκάλα στον Έβρο που βραβεύτηκε από την Ακαδημία για τον άκρατο εθνικισμό της. 

Το γεγονός είναι ότι στα σχολεία ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει την ώρα που διδάσκει. Αν δεχτούμε ότι στατιστικά ένα ποσοστό διδασκόντων πιστεύει στο Λερναίο και στην ανωτερότητα της ελληνικής φυλής και γλώσσας, είναι πανεύκολο να τα λέει αυτά μέσα στην τάξη, σε οποιοδήποτε μάθημα και όχι μόνο σε γλωσσικά ή σε μαθήματα ιστορίας. Όπως και για οτιδήποτε άλλο: Αν ένα ποσοστό των διδασκόντων πιστεύει ότι η πολιτική βία, το γιαούρτωμα, το "δεν πληρώνω" είναι σωστές πολιτικές πράξεις, είναι πανεύκολο να μπερδέψει μέσα στο μάθημά του και λίγη προπαγάνδα γι' αυτά τα θέματα. Αυτό γίνεται καθημερινά, σε κάθε διδακτική ώρα, και δεν ελέγχεται με κανέναν τρόπο. 

Συμπέρασμα: Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι αν κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση μεταξύ των εκπαιδευτικών για να δούμε τι πιστεύουν για όλα τα μεγάλα γλωσσικά, εθνικά ή πολιτικά θέματα, ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς διδάσκονται τα παιδιά στην τάξη. Και αν μιλάμε για την πρωτοβάθμια, εκεί που τα παιδιά δεν έχουν στην ουσία άλλον δάσκαλο για να ακούσουν και αντίλογο για κάποιο θέμα, ό,τι τους πει η δασκάλα τους, το καταπίνουν αμάσητο. Στη δευτεροβάθμια έχουν την ευκαιρία να ακούσουν και αντίλογο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Επειδή καμιά φορά χάνουμε την αίσθηση του μέτρου...
Τι ποσοστό δασκάλων έχει τέτοιες απόψεις; 
Τι ποσοστό μαθητών μπορούν να επηρεάσουν με οριστική και μόνιμη επιρροή που θα αντισταθεί και στην επίδραση των γονιών, και στην επίδραση άλλων δασκάλων, και στην ίδια την ανάγκη αναζήτησης πληροφοριών που έχει κάποιος;

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, τέτοιες απόψεις κυκλοφορούσαν και κυκλοφορούν και εκτός σχολείου. Το περίεργο είναι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αρνούνται να αναιρέσουν. Εμένα π.χ. με έμαθε η γιαγιά μου να απαγγέλλω το φεγγαράκι μου λαμπρό (και θα ήθελα να το μάθαινα κι εγώ στο βαφτιστήρι μου). Μου είχε πει για το κρυφό σχολειό, είχα δει κάπου και τον πίνακα του Λύτρα και δεν το έψαξα το θέμα. FFW καμιά δεκαετία, Μεγάλη του Γένους Σχολή διαβάζω, σχολεία στα Γιάννενα που μαθαίνω γι'αυτά σε σχετική εκδρομή, σχολεία εδώ, σχολές εκεί, δε μου έκανε κλικ στην αρχή, μετά διάβασα σε ένα βιβλίο ότι το κρυφό σχολειό είναι μύθος, έκανε κλικ και έληξε το ζήτημα. Δεν αισθάνθηκα ότι παραπληροφορήθηκα, ότι υπήρχε δόλος ή ότι συνωμότησαν οι πάντες εναντίον μου κλπ. Πιο πολύ αισθάνθηκα όπως όταν μαθαίνεις ότι δεν υπάρχει Αι Βασίλης. Η γιαγιά μου μου είπε ένα ευχάριστο παραμύθι για να δικαιολογήσει τους στίχους του ποιήματος. Ίσως έπρεπε να το είχα καταλάβει νωρίτερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επειδή καμιά φορά χάνουμε την αίσθηση του μέτρου...
> Τι ποσοστό δασκάλων έχει τέτοιες απόψεις;
> Τι ποσοστό μαθητών μπορούν να επηρεάσουν με οριστική και μόνιμη επιρροή που θα αντισταθεί και στην επίδραση των γονιών, και στην επίδραση άλλων δασκάλων, και στην ίδια την ανάγκη αναζήτησης πληροφοριών που έχει κάποιος;


Προσοχή, δεν αναφέρθηκα ποτέ σε ποσοστό μαθητών που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν με οριστική και μόνιμη επιρροή, είπα απλώς ότι αν μάθουμε μέσω μιας δημοσκόπησης τι πιστεύουν οι δάσκαλοι, θα ξέρουμε και τι διδάσκουν μέσα στην τάξη.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 28, 2012)

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτά που περιγράφει η Παλάβρα στο #44 εξακολουθούν σε μεγάλο βαθμό να συμβαίνουν. Βεβαία το σχολείο δεν είναι ένα ομοιόμορφο πράγμα. Στο ίδιο σχολείο θα συναντήσεις από ανθρώπους σοβαρούς και καταρτισμένους μέχρι φωνηεντόπληκτους ελληναράδες που αναμασούν τους γνωστούς μύθους. Αν όμως πρέπει να κάνω κάποιο γενικό σχόλιο, θα πω ότι η όλη εκπαιδευτική φιλοσοφία μας έχει πολλά να ζηλέψει από εκείνες άλλων δυτικών χωρών.

Σε ό,τι αφορά το θέμα του νήματος, βρίσκω την ποινή αυστηρή. Το ανέκδοτο που αναδημοσίευσε η Παπαχρήστου είναι κακόγουστο και όντως έχει ρατσιστική χροιά, αλλά δεν είναι περισσότερο ρατσιστικό από τα ανέκδοτα για τους Πόντιους (ή, αντίστοιχα, περισσότερο σεξιστικό από τα ανέκδοτα για τις ξανθιές). Συμφωνώ ότι το θέμα παίρνει άλλη βαρύτητα από το γεγονός ότι μιλάμε για αθλήτρια που θα εκπροσωπούσε τη χώρα στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, οπότε κάποιου είδους ποινή θα έπρεπε πράγματι να επιβληθεί, συνοδευόμενη από την απαίτηση η αθλήτρια να ανακαλέσει δημοσίως το σχόλιο και να ζητήσει συγγνώμη, κάτι που ούτως ή άλλως έκανε από μόνη της. Ο αποκλεισμός από τους αγώνες όμως μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός. Γενικά, με καλύπτει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το άρθρο του Πετρουλάκη στο πρόταγκον.

Δεδομένου όμως ότι βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά την Ολυμπιακή Επιτροπή να δείχνει ευαισθησία σε θέματα ρατσισμού, θα ήθελα να τη δω να δείχνει αντίστοιχη ευαισθησία και σε άλλου είδους σχόλια, τα οποία κατ' εμέ είναι περισσότερο ρατσιστικά. Ένα τέτοιο, για παράδειγμα, ήταν το διάσημο σχόλιο μιας άλλης εκπροσώπου μας στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, περί της ανωτερότητας του ελληνικού DNA*. Δεν θυμάμαι τότε να της τράβηξε κανείς το αφτί, ίσως επειδή όταν παίρνεις χρυσό μετάλλιο μπορείς να λες ό,τι θες. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν στους φετινούς αγώνες κάποιος πάρει μετάλλιο και επαναλάβει κάποιο τέτοιο σχόλιο, ούτε τώρα θα του τραβήξουν το αφτί.


*Εκ των υστέρων, βέβαια, η συγκεκριμένη αθλήτρια μου έγινε πολύ πιο συμπαθής όταν απέδειξε περίτρανα τη γνωστή άλλωστε επιστημονική αλήθεια ότι τα ανώτερα γονίδιά σου είναι άχρηστα αν δεν τους παρέχεις το κατάλληλο περιβάλλον ώστε να εκδηλώσουν την ανωτερότητά τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

panadeli said:


> *Εκ των υστέρων, βέβαια, η συγκεκριμένη αθλήτρια μου έγινε πολύ πιο συμπαθής όταν απέδειξε περίτρανα τη γνωστή άλλωστε επιστημονική αλήθεια ότι τα ανώτερα γονίδιά σου είναι άχρηστα αν δεν τους παρέχεις το κατάλληλο περιβάλλον ώστε να εκδηλώσουν την ανωτερότητά τους.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2012)

Costas said:


> Εμάς ο δάσκαλός μας μας έλεγε πως οι Γάλλοι πλένουν τα χέρια τους ως τα μανικέτια, είναι βρόμικοι.


Η ίδια εκπληκτική ιστορικός μας έλεγε τα ίδια για τους Γάλλους (άπλυτοι, φοράνε αρώματα για να καλύψουν τη μυρωδιά τους, η Μαρία Αντουανέτα φορούσε πάνες και δεν πήγαινε στην τουαλέτα κτλ).

Τέλος πάντων, το θέμα πράγματι είναι πολύπλοκο. Αυτό που είναι αλήθεια ωστόσο είναι ότι τόσο το υλικό που διδάσκεται στα σχολεία όσο και οι άνθρωποι που τα στελεχώνουν μάλλον υποδαυλίζουν παρά αντισταθμίζουν τον εθνικισμό και τη μισαλλοδοξία στους μαθητές τους - όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και σοβαροί άνθρωποι, προς θεού. Όμως η δική μου τουλάχιστον εμπειρία λέει ότι δεν είναι πλειοψηφία αυτοί.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ανάγνωσμα για τη σχολική ύλη σχετικά με τους γείτονες είναι αυτό: Εικόνες Ελλήνων και Τούρκων, του Ηρακλή Μήλλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δεδομένου όμως ότι βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά την Ολυμπιακή Επιτροπή να δείχνει ευαισθησία σε θέματα ρατσισμού, θα ήθελα να τη δω να δείχνει αντίστοιχη ευαισθησία και σε άλλου είδους σχόλια, τα οποία κατ' εμέ είναι περισσότερο ρατσιστικά. Ένα τέτοιο, για παράδειγμα, ήταν το διάσημο σχόλιο μιας άλλης εκπροσώπου μας στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, περί της ανωτερότητας του ελληνικού DNA*. Δεν θυμάμαι τότε να της τράβηξε κανείς το αφτί, ίσως επειδή όταν παίρνεις χρυσό μετάλλιο μπορείς να λες ό,τι θες. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν στους φετινούς αγώνες κάποιος πάρει μετάλλιο και επαναλάβει κάποιο τέτοιο σχόλιο, ούτε τώρα θα του τραβήξουν το αφτί.
> 
> 
> *Εκ των υστέρων, βέβαια, η συγκεκριμένη αθλήτρια μου έγινε πολύ πιο συμπαθής όταν απέδειξε περίτρανα τη γνωστή άλλωστε επιστημονική αλήθεια ότι τα ανώτερα γονίδιά σου είναι άχρηστα αν δεν τους παρέχεις το κατάλληλο περιβάλλον ώστε να εκδηλώσουν την ανωτερότητά τους.



Μπορεί το σχόλιο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι να ήταν ηλίθιο και ελληναράδικο, ωστόσο είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να πεις "είμαι ανώτερος" από το να πεις "είσαι κατώτερος". Άσχετα με την λογική συσχέτιση, το δεύτερο ηχεί πολύ πιο άσχημα και είναι άμεσο. Στην τελική, το πρώτο δεν υπονοεί ότι οι άλλοι είναι χαμηλής υποστάθμης, απλά το ότι εσύ είσαι ακόμα υψηλότερης. Το σχόλιο της Παπαχρήστου μεταφράζεται ξεκάθαρα ως "η μόνη σκοπιμότητα που εξυπηρετούν οι Αφρικανοί είναι να αποτελούν τροφή για κουνούπια". Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ισοδύναμα.

Ούτε θεωρώ ότι με μια συγγνώμη μπορεί να καθαρίζει κανείς ό,τι βλακεία έχει πει. Δεν είμαστε στο δημοτικό για να αρκεί μια συγγνώμη από δημόσιο πρόσωπο που εκπροσωπεί την χώρα.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 28, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όμως η δική μου τουλάχιστον εμπειρία λέει ότι δεν είναι πλειοψηφία αυτοί.



Και η δική μου το ίδιο.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, την πραγματικότητα του ελληνικού σχολείου την εκφράζει πολύ καλά αυτό:



Alexandra said:


> Το γεγονός είναι ότι στα σχολεία ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει την ώρα που διδάσκει.



Αυτήν την ελευθερία τού να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις την έχω βιώσει ως διδάσκων και την έχω εκμεταλλευτεί δεόντως. Βέβαια τη βιώνουν και όσοι επιθυμούν να μετατρέψουν το μάθημά τους σε πεδίο εθνικιστικής προπαγάνδας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το σχόλιο της Παπαχρήστου μεταφράζεται ξεκάθαρα ως "η μόνη σκοπιμότητα που εξυπηρετούν οι Αφρικανοί είναι να αποτελούν τροφή για κουνούπια".


Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι μεταφράζεται έτσι, και μάλιστα ξεκάθαρα; Εγώ άλλη ερμηνεία δίνω, αν θέλουμε καλά και σώνει να δώσουμε ερμηνεία σ' ένα σαχλό αστείο, που κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι πιο ρατσιστικό από τα ανέκδοτα με Πόντιους που λέμε στις παρέες μας: 

1) Ότι το αίμα του Αφρικανού είναι διαφορετικό από του Έλληνα. (Αυτός είναι ο ρατσιστικός υπαινιγμός του ανεκδότου.) 
2) Τα κουνούπια τρέφονται με αίμα, άρα αυτό είναι το φαγητό τους -- όχι ο άνθρωπος που τσιμπάνε. 
3) Όταν τα αφρικάνικα κουνούπια τσιμπάνε Αφρικανό, αναγνωρίζουν ως "σπιτικό φαγητό" το αίμα του Αφρικανού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2012)

Το ερμηνεύω έτσι γιατί υπάρχει ένα "τουλάχιστον" στην πρόταση:

"Με τόσους Αφρικανούς στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον τα κουνούπια του Δυτικού Νείλου θα τρώνε σπιτικό φαγητό"

Δηλαδή, τουλάχιστον βγαίνει κάτι καλό που υπάρχουν τόσοι Αφρικανοί στην Ελλάδα· τα κουνούπια του Δυτικού Νείλου θα τρώνε σπιτικό φαγητό.

Φυσικά το δεύτερο μέρος του ρατσιστικού της όλης υπόθεσης είναι που ονομάζει τους Αφρικάνους φαγητό για κουνούπια.

Τα ρατσιστικά ανέκδοτα με τους Πόντιους είναι ποντιακά. Ο αυτοσαρκασμός δεν μετράει ως ρατσισμός.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 28, 2012)

@Ελληγενή: Τα σχόλια είναι όντως διαφορετικά. Προσωπικά, εμένα με ενοχλεί περισσότερο της Χαλκιά. Στα δικά μου αφτιά, εκείνο της Παπαχρήστου ηχεί περισσότερο σαν ένα σαχλό, κακόγουστο αστείο παρά σαν μια απερίφραστα ρατσιστική δήλωση. Από την άλλη, το σχόλιο της Χαλκιά είναι μια ανοικτή δήλωση φυλετικής ανωτερότητας, την οποία μάλιστα δεν ανακάλεσε ποτέ, ούτε καν όταν αποδείχθηκε ότι έπαιρνε αναβολικά για να ενισχύσει τα ανώτερα γονίδιά της. 

Συμφωνώ ότι το σχόλιο της Παπαχρήστου είναι επιλήψιμο, και μάλιστα έγραψα "[..] *κάποιου είδους ποινή θα έπρεπε πράγματι να επιβληθεί, συνοδευόμενη* από την απαίτηση η αθλήτρια να ανακαλέσει δημοσίως το σχόλιο και να ζητήσει συγγνώμη [...]". Δεν είπα ότι ένα συγγνώμη αρκεί και καθάρισε. Απλά θεωρώ τον αποκλεισμό υπερβολικό. Μπορεί να διαφωνείς εδώ, και να θεωρείς τον αποκλεισμό δίκαιο. Κανένα πρόβλημα, ας διαφωνήσουμε στα επιμέρους. Δεν συμφωνείς όμως ότι η δήλωση της Χαλκιά είναι και εκείνη επιλήψιμη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2012)

Μα νομίζω ότι το είπα. Η δήλωση της Χαλκιά είναι όχι μόνο επιλήψιμη αλλά και ξεκάθαρα ρατσιστική. Απλά ο τρόπος διατύπωσης δεν θίγει κάποια ομάδα πληθυσμού, απλά αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι είμαστε κάποιου είδους ανώτερη φυλή. Ας πούμε, αν πεις ότι οι Χ έχουν μέσο IQ 130 και οι Έλληνες 200, ναι μεν κάνεις φυλετικό διαχωρισμό, ωστόσο δεν είναι καθόλου προσβλητικό να πεις ότι οι Χ έχουν 30 πόντους πάνω από τον μέσο όρο. Ενώ αν πεις ότι οι Χ έχουν μέσο IQ 60, τους προσβάλλεις ευθέως. Βεβαίως, η Χαλκιά δεν μίλησε για IQ ούτε σχολίασε τις δυνατότητες του υπόλοιπου ανθρωπίνου γένους. Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να δηλώσει ότι εμείς είμαστε ανώτεροι. Ηλίθιο, βλακώδες, επιλήψιμο και ρατσιστικό μεν, δεν προσβάλλει ευθέως κάποιον δε.

Θυμάμαι πάντως χαρακτηριστικά ότι την είχα βάλει στην μαύρη λίστα όταν είπε εκείνη την βλακεία και είχα ευχηθεί να την πιάσουν για ντόπα, να δούμε πόσο ανώτερο είναι το ελληνικό DNA. Τελικά οι κατάρες μου πιάνουν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Εμένα είναι τόσο ανώτερο το ελληνικό DNA μου κι από αυτό της Χαλκιά που δεν καταδέχεται καν να μπει στο στάδιο. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η υπόθεση με τη Γερμανίδα τιτιβίστρια ήτο χόαξ, μαθαίνω...


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Ναι, για αυτή την περίπτωση αναρωτιόμουν στο #21, δεν το πίστευα ότι πέσανε θύματα τόσο εύκολα. Αλλά και στην περίπτωση με τη Λαγκάρντ, που δεν ήταν απάτη, ο οχετός που κατατέθηκε δείχνει ότι έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα λυμάτων, όχι μόνο ελλειμμάτων.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Κι έχουμε γίνει τόσο μυγιάγγιχτοι που χτες κάποιοι μου παραπονέθηκαν ότι ο Μπόρις είπε ότι θα κερδίσουν τόσο πολύ χρυσό και ασημένιο κλπ που θα φτάνει να ξεχρεώσουν και την Ελλάδα και την Ισπανία. Σιγά βρε παιδιά! Εκτός του ότι είναι χιούμορ, είναι χιούμορ καλοπροαίρετο- θα βρούμε λεφτά να σας ξεχρεώνουμε, Ευρωπαίοι αδερφοί κλπκλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εμένα είναι τόσο ανώτερο το ελληνικό DNA μου κι από αυτό της Χαλκιά που δεν καταδέχεται καν να μπει στο στάδιο.
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, η υπόθεση με τη Γερμανίδα τιτιβίστρια ήτο χόαξ, μαθαίνω...



Πάλι συλλαμβάνεσαι κλέπτουσα μη λεξιλογικές οπώρες! 


drsiebenmal said:


> Εκτός από τον ορθό λόγο, δεν υπάρχει και συναίσθηση του χιούμορ και της πλάκας. Να πώς προήλθαν οι σχετικές «έγκυρες» πληροφορίες:
> 
> Το tweet της Κέλερ που δεν έγινε ποτέ!


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2012)

Άμα ακολουθούσα όλα τα λινκ και τα διάβαζα δόχτορα, θα χρειαζόμουν 30 ώρες την ημέρα για να κάνω τις δουλειές μου. Προτιμώ τα λινκ που έχουν και επεξήγιση. 
Έχεις δίκιο παντως, παράλειψή μου.


----------



## rogne (Jul 29, 2012)

Κι άλλο τιτίβισμα για... ολυμπιακό μετάλλιο: Lolo Jones thinks Americans should do well in ‘da gun shooting competition’. Ενδιαφέρον και το σχόλιο εξ Αμερικής: _She won't get banned from the Olympics because the United States Olympic Commitee doesn't overreact to political pressure like the Greeks did._


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2012)

She won't get banned from the Olympics γιατί το σχόλιό της είναι για τους συμπατριώτες της, άπτεται της εθνικής μούρλιας με τα όπλα, έχει μια επικαιρότητα γιατί με αφορμή το μακελειό στο σινεμά (τίτλος μελλοντικής ταινίας) πολλοί συμπατριώτες της αναρωτιούνται μήπως είναι ώρα να επιβληθεί κάποιος έλεγχος στην οπλοχρησία κλπ κλπ 
Και με έκανε να γελάσω.


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πώς σκέφτεται η United States Olympic Committee, αλλά το σχόλιο της αθλήτριας δεν είναι ρατσιστικό. Ενόχλησε όσους ενόχλησε γιατί πατάει τον κάλο στο NRAstan, πράγμα που με κάνει να τη συμπαθώ. Είναι δηλαδή, ή τουλάχιστον μου φαίνεται εμένα, πολιτικός αυτοσαρκασμός που ενόχλησε τους Αμερικανάρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2012)

Το να λέει κανείς ότι οι κριτικές ή προσβολές εναντίον ομάδας στην οποία ανήκεις είναι ρατσισμός, είναι σαν να λέει ότι το "είμαι ηλίθιος" είναι ad hominem.


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2012)

Και Ελβετός, λέει, ποδοσφαιριστής αποπέμφθηκε από την ολυμπιακή ομάδα μετά από τιτίβισμα εναντίον των Νοτιοκορεατών από τους οποίους είχε χάσει η ομάδα του. (in.gr) Και είναι λέει το δεύτερο κρούσμα μετά την Παπαχρήστου.


----------



## danae (Jul 31, 2012)

Και, όπως συνέβη και με την Παπαχρήστου, μόλις τιμωρήθηκε του πέρασε ο ρατσισμός κι άρχισε τις δηλώσεις μετάνοιας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2012)

Βούλα δεν είσαι μόνη, είμαστε κι εμείς Καμμένοι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Την ίδια ώρα που τα ΜΜΕ αποθεώνουν τον υιοθετημένο από τον προπονητή του Ηλία Ηλιάδη (τέως Τζαρτζίλ Ζβιανταουρί) που κατέκτησε άξια το χάλκινο μετάλλιο και επέλεξε την ελληνική σημαία αντί για τη μητρική του γεωργιανή, καταδικάζουν και «νιώθουν πληγωμένοι από» τον Σιδέρη (Ισίδωρο) Τασιάδη που κέρδισε άξια το ασημένιο μετάλλιο επιλέγοντας τη γερμανική αθλητική υπηκοότητα και τη γερμανική σημαία.

Πώς ονομάζεται αυτό το φαινόμενο; Μήπως καραμπινάτος ρατσισμός; Ή «απλώς» αθάνατη ελληνική λαλακία;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

Υπάρχει και η σχιζοφρένεια, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Το χειρότερο είναι πού όλοι παραπονιούνται ότι δεν νοιάζεται η Ελληνική πολιτεία για τους Έλληνες κλπ κλπ. 
Κάπου αναφέρθηκε και ο Κωνσταντίνος Λουλούδης, της οκτακώπου, που πήραν χάλκινο χτες (και λέει παραπονέθηκε κι ο ίδιος ο Σιδέρης).
Πέρα από το ότι όποιος έχει ελληνικό ονοματεπώνυμο δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά Έλληνας, ο Λουλούδης είναι το 1/8 του χάλκινου. Αν "είχε νοιαστεί η ελληνική πολιτεία" πού θα του έβρισκε τους άλλους εφτά ικανούς για να διεκδικούν μετάλλια;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2012)

Βρε βρε βρε, τι μαθαίνουμε: Τον Ηλιάδη «τον γεννήσανε» τέσσερα χρόνια μετά το πραγματικό έτος γέννησής του, μόνο και μόνο για να μπορέσει να ελληνοποιηθεί: http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles/article/?aid=160780.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2012)

Γερμανίδα κωπηλάτρια εγκαταλείπει το ολυμπιακό χωριό επειδή ο φίλος της είναι στέλεχος του γερμανικού νεοναζιστικού κόμματος (NPD). "Φυσικά, τα προσωπικά είναι προσωπικά" δήλωσαν υπεύθυνοι της ομάδας. "Και βέβαια δεν έχει επηρεαστεί από νεοναζιστικές ιδέες". "Όχι, δεν υπάρχουν νεοναζιστικές δραστηριότητες στις γερμανικές ομάδες" δήλωσαν άλλοι υπεύθυνοι.

Γερμανικά (σόρι): στο στερν:

http://www.stern.de/sport/olympia/o...reund-verlaesst-olympisches-dorf-1871137.html


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

ΝΔ: Διέγραψαν τον βουλευτή Νικολόπουλο για σχόλιό του στο Twitter
Βλέπω να δημιουργείται σύλλογος διαγραμμένων λόγω τουίτς


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

Απαράδεκτο κι αντιδημοκρατικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ο λαός ξεπνεομένος τι να περιμένει;

Εγώ θα τον είχα διαγράψει για το *_ξεπνεομένος_. Αλλά εγώ είμαι grammar nazi. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

Α, _ξεπνεομένος_ έγραψε; Επειδή γράφω από νετβούκιο, τα γράμματα είναι μικρά και διάβασα "_ξεπλυμένος_".

Όσο για εσάς, δημοκρατία έχουμε. Επιτρέπουμε την ύπαρξή σας.:twit:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βλέπω να δημιουργείται σύλλογος διαγραμμένων λόγω τουίτς


Παλιά βουλευτές διαγράφονταν εξεπιτούτου, σήμερα διαγράφονται εξεπιτουίτου.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> ...λίγο νωρίτερα η δασκάλα στον Έβρο που βραβεύτηκε από την Ακαδημία για τον άκρατο εθνικισμό της...


----------

